# wesite link



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

i wanted to add my facebook sale/stock page for my mice to the website links but... i cant figure out how to put a link back on there for fancy mice forum. Can i put it in the about me section or something to do it???


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, yes as long as there is a link back to us somewhere that will be fine.


----------

